# Its coming...pow! Burton Trick Pony vs Rome Mod Rocker



## koi (May 16, 2013)

if you're a burton fan you should check out the antler.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mod Rocker is a lot like the Sherlock in my opinion minus the awesome rocker/tip/pow shape the Sherlock has. Fun board and you can boost with it. But you are correct in the Trick Pony being the Sherlock on crack. As you know the Sherlock I would go with the Trick Pony for an easy transition from one deck to another. 

You guys seen snow up there yet?


----------



## Domafari (Sep 21, 2010)

No new snow that has stayed yet (random flurries here and there though), but the pre-season work push has started for sure.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Mod Rocker is a lot like the Sherlock in my opinion minus the awesome rocker/tip/pow shape the Sherlock has. Fun board and you can boost with it. But you are correct in the Trick Pony being the Sherlock on crack. As you know the Sherlock I would go with the Trick Pony for an easy transition from one deck to another.
> 
> You guys seen snow up there yet?


I don't know if I'd really say the Trick Pony is just a Sherlock on Crack my esteemed colleague. The Sherlock is a directional twin, has squeezebox, and Flying-V. The Trick Pony is true twin and Flat Top with more carbon in the tips. Both are more or less aimed at the same style of riding, but built on different profiles. Burton has had a shaky history with flat rise rocker. I do have high hopes for the Trick Pony though.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh watch out for that shaky history LOL

anyway i ride Sunshine 75% of the time with Revy, Kickinghorse and Red mixed in. I've been riding a sherlock 160 for 3 seasons but last year i rode the trick pony 162.

Its very similar to the sherlock as it floats pretty good in the pow. since its not as rockered i find that the nose doesn't pop up out of the snow quite as easily. i find its easier to land on it doesn't scoot out from under you as easy as the sherlock if you're in the back seat a bit too much. it will rise up pretty fast though if you kind of scoot it forward and pressure the tip thats in the snow .

i found the sherlock hooked around on me occasionally due to the very deep sidecut ( i pressume) especially if i landed toe edge heavy, but it usually wasn't a big deal since because of the rocker you could slide it back around without much thought. the trick pony still has this but not as much and its slightly less forgiving i found. it doesn't 'slide' around as much as the sherlock if that makes sense

if found ollieing on it easier than the sherlock, it seemed easier to pressure up the edges behind my back foot and snap off them if need be. again to be expected since its mostly flat

i found it was less squirrelly at very high speeds (like straight lining the flat part of delirium dive to get to the gully if i didn't make that stupid traverse on riders right lol). i find v rockered boards to get a bit unnerving at terminal velocity because for one i'm leaning back because i ride almost centered and two the rocker is pronounced. so at very high speeds going straight in pow really only half the board is in/on the snow. the trick pony is not as unnerving (but still nowhere near as nice as a malolo or something like that)

I never had any issues with the sherlock on groomed runs, and i don't really ride when its icy. i found them to be mostly indistinguishable in those conditions apart from the easier ollieing.

so to make a long story short i'd say if the sherlock is familiar to you you could describe the trick pony as a slight "more aggressive" version of it meaning it has less of the rocker looseness, slightly less float. slightly more response and stability. all of which would be expected i guess

hope that helps.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Incogneato said:


> Oh watch out for that shaky history LOL.


Seeing as how their first attempt at flat, the Fix, was a fail. Then when they added a bit of rocker to it it didn't take off again and they scrapped that profile for a couple years. Brought it back on the SuperHero which I have heard some bad things about and the Lipstick which just didn't sell well. So yeah, watch out with Burton and Flat to rocker, they haven't demonstrated too well in the past they know how to build a board with it.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

the fact that you make comments like "heard some bad things" reveals you are a clown. i've heard bad things about everything. ive heard good things. from who? its meaningless unproductive nonsense.

plus how do you know or define that a board was a 'failure"/ thats some of the dumbest shit ive ever heard on a message board and thats saying ALOT

your rep precedes you. you are an argumentative clown. we all know it. stop proving it.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Incogneato said:


> the fact that you make comments like "heard some bad things" reveals you are a clown. i've heard bad things about everything. ive heard good things. from who? its meaningless unproductive nonsense.
> 
> plus how do you know or define that a board was a 'failure"/ thats some of the dumbest shit ive ever heard on a message board and thats saying ALOT
> 
> your rep precedes you. you are an argumentative clown. we all know it. stop proving it.


Yes heard some bad things. From my coworker and a few other friends that rode it. Is that not the exact same thing we do here? It is in case you're too stupid to answer that.

I consider a board a failure when it rides like shit, doesn't sell well, gets discontinued, and its headlining tech is dropped from the whole line. Or is that somehow a success to your thick head?

I'm argumentative? Who started this one by calling out one of the others comments? Right, that was you Lol'ing at me warning the OP that Burton hasn't been able to make a hit using the camber profile in question. Its a valid concern, moron.

I obviously struck a nerve mentioning that a board you like has the possibility of not being so good. You'll also notice I said I'm hoping it is good. Get your head out of your ass.

Oh and I'm smarter than you.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

You're forgetting the Root last year - such an awesome board and yes it's flattop. Yeah yeah - but it got discontinued - but not because it was a crappy ride


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Actually that one I think was just lack of sales and it was more a team driven board. It was kind of a niche deck, those are always hard to keep in the line. If they had hyped it like they do the Nug it probably would have done better. But no one rode it.

But 1 out of 5 isn't exactly a good record either? 

Why is this such a fuckin deal with you two? Did I say flat out the board was going to be shit? Nope, gave a fair warning of Burtons past with its profile. I'll say it a third time, I DO WANT THE TRICK PONY TO BE GOOD.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Just buy another Sherlock?

I have 2. 

300 days? Lost a little pop? Sounds badass to me. 

Looking at the Trick Pony myself for yet another option. Good price too. If it had the same sidecut as the Sherlock, I would get it now. Edit, it does, I dont remember why I thought it did not. Buying my first shorter board.....

Sherlock is so fine tuned I am surprised they are burying it so deep in the lineup. One of the all time classic snowboards IMO. Never seen anything else like it.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

what do you mean, first shorter board? are you getting the 58?


----------



## Replay (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm thinking about the trick pony too. I got a 156 for my allmountain/pow deck atm. I'm 5'6 150# size 8 foot. Is 158 a little too big for me? 154 waist width seems so...


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Supra said:


> what do you mean, first shorter board? are you getting the 58?


Yep.

I have the 163 Sherlock, and all my boards have been 162 or longer, save for my 160 fish.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

what's your thought process behind choosing the 58 over the 62?


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I thought the Trick Pony was a replacement for the Joystick. If I recall correctly they are both rocker boards and the Sherlock is their springloaded profile.

Just curious as to why you wouldn't just get another Sherlock if you liked it so much. I've always thought of it as a juiced up joystick and a very nice board.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Supra said:


> what's your thought process behind choosing the 58 over the 62?


To get a NUG or not to get a NUG, then I saw the trick pony.......i have a bunch of boards in the 162-3-5-8 range. Thought I would try a smaller board. Am I crazy as it is not much difference, eh?

Maybe I should just buy a NUG. I usually don't care about graphics, but truly none of the NUG's are very appealing, and the Trick Pony looks freaking RAD.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Sick-Pow said:


> To get a NUG or not to get a NUG, then I saw the trick pony.......i have a bunch of boards in the 162-3-5-8 range. Thought I would try a smaller board. Am I crazy as it is not much difference, eh?
> 
> Maybe I should just buy a NUG. I usually don't care about graphics, but truly none of the NUG's are very appealing, and the Trick Pony looks freaking RAD.


Fuck the Nug. Get a Trick Pony.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Fuck the Nug. Get a Trick Pony.


4cm, I am just not sure...i can add 4 cm to my dick size just doing extra Yoga positions.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

root>nug, but I can ride deep pow on both

Have you considered the nuggette?


----------

